

To rewrite or not to rewrite - iweinfuld
http://www.startersquad.com/blog/the-great-rewrite/

======
wigsgiw
I thought this was excellent.

And not only that, but it was also written and sent back _from the future_.
Epic.

~~~
iweinfuld
I blame the Gregorian calendar.

